# Highly Sensitive



## ajlpn (Feb 12, 2005)

Does being highly sensitive make you gullable and a easy target for people to abuse your  sensitive nature


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2005)

No, I don't think it makes you gullible -- I'd say that's a different factor. I suppose sensitivity can make you vulnerable to certain kinds of abuse, though. And of course if you are both gullible/overly-trusting _and_ sensitive, you would be vulnerable to people who might be looking to exploit you or hurt you in various ways.


----------



## ajlpn (Feb 12, 2005)

The word no doesn't exist in my vocabulary. I often put my self in situations that I really didn't want t be in because I don't want to hurt anyones feelings.  (like overtime at work or accepting thing i don't agree with.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2005)

Some resources:

Assertiveness

Manuel J. Smith, When I Say No I Feel Guilty (Revised). Bantam Books, 1985

Robert E., lberti & Michael L. Emmons, Your Perfect Right: Assertiveness and Equality in Your Life and Relationships (8th Ed.).  Impact, 2001

Randy J. Paterson, The Assertiveness Workbook : How to Express Your Ideas and Stand Up for Yourself at Work and in Relationships. New Harbinger Publications, 2000


----------



## ajlpn (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you for the resources.


----------



## leena (Feb 12, 2005)

Exercise Cuts Depression in Half

www.BetterHumans.com

Thirty minutes of daily exercise can cut depression symptoms as much as some antidepressants and psychotherapy.

"The effect you find using aerobic exercise alone in treating clinical depression is similar to what you find with antidepressant medications," says Madhukar Trivedi of the University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center, coauthor of a new study on the mental benefits of physical activity. "The key is the intensity of the exercise and continuing it for 30 to 35 minutes per day. It's not for the faint of heart."

The study, which also involved researchers from the Cooper Institute in Dallas and the Alberta Children's Hospital in Canada, involved 80 people aged 20 to 45 who had mild to moderate depression.

Between July 1998 and October 2001, participants were randomly placed into the following five groups:

Moderately intense aerobics three days a week; Moderately intense aerobics five days a week; Lower-intensity aerobics three days a week; Lower-intensity aerobics five days a week; Stretching flexibility exercises 15 to 20 minutes three days per week.

Participants in both moderately intense aerobics groups, who did such things as exercise on a treadmill, had an average 47% decline in depressive symptoms after 12 weeks. Those in the low-intensity exercise groups had a 30% reduction. Those in the stretching group had a 29% decline.

The results, says Trivedi, are comparable to those from studies in which people with mild to moderate depression were treated with antidepressants or cognitive therapy.

SOURCE: www.BetterHumans.com


----------



## ajlpn (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you for the Information.  I have been dealing with depression for a least 8yrs now and I guess I was in some sort of denial, until I started looking back on my problems and how I keep repeating the same things over and over.  When I realized that I was changing relationships, Jobs, becoming moodier in the winter months (Sept,Oct) that I had a serious problem.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2005)

ajlpn -- look in the "Alternative Medicine" section for information about omega-3 EFAs. Also, have you looked into the SAD (full spectrum) lights?


----------



## ajlpn (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you for the information. Is there an otc pill form of omega-3 EFAs?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2005)

It's available as fish oil capsules (a good one is Swiss Brand Salmon Oil) or Flax Seed Oil capsules (may cause disgestive problems, notably diarrhea in some people).

Or, you can alter your diet to include more fish (cod, haddock, salmon, tuna especially Albacore tuna), whole grains, dark green vegetables I believe, and here in Canada at least I'm seeing Omega eggs and Omega milk now.

See http://www.psychlinks.ca/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=28, especially http://www.psychlinks.ca/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=1360 and http://www.psychlinks.ca/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=753.


----------



## ajlpn (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you  for all the information you have supplied me everyone in the forum has been very supportive and knowledgeable.  Thank you again.


----------



## HA (Feb 12, 2005)

leena said:
			
		

> Exercise Cuts Depression in Half
> 
> Thirty minutes of daily exercise can cut depression symptoms as much as some antidepressants and psychotherapy.
> 
> "The effect you find using aerobic exercise alone in treating clinical depression is similar to what you find with antidepressant medications,"



Welcome Leena,

We are seeing more and more of this kind of evidence for mild-moderate depression. It seems to be dose dependent, the more you do the less depression you will have.

I'm glad to see this kind of research because I'm not one to enjoy exercise so I need some motivation to get out there and do it. I am now concentrating on walking, which is easier to put into place. I still need to get a good routine down but  at least I am being consistent with doing it. 

Cheers
HeartArt


----------

